
Germany voted to ban internal combustion engines by 2030 - reimertz
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/10/germanys-bundesrat-votes-to-ban-the-internal-combustion-engine-by-2030/
======
Daviey
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670048)

------
phkahler
That would mean cheaper gas for me! ;-)

